# She's Dead



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Dulce de Leche is dead.

Short version, since I am pretty numb and can't think. 

Last night she got frothy bloat. Rushed her to an emergency vet an hour away. She got tubed, cleaned out, medicated. Got her home. Checked on her continually through the night. She went into shock and collapsed on one of the checks. Goat CPR. Did not make it. 

Now I have to tell the breeder that not just Honeysuckle, but Dulce de Leche is dead. She entrusted me with two of her precious babies and I failed.

I know I have to go on, for Yoko and Suzie, George and Artie. But I am crushed. Destroyed. It feels like when she drew her last breath a piece of my soul was torn out.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh no! Stacykins, I am so very sorry. 

Rest in peace, Dulce de Leche


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I am so sorry. :hug:

It sounds like you did everything you could. That is the one thing that stinks about owning livestock. All you can do is your best and keep going on and taking care of the rest. It will get better. :hug:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh no! I am SO very sorry. :hug: 
Don't blame yourself! We all know, and I am sure their breeder knows, you loved them very much and did all you could for them. :hug: You can't do any more than that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

There is nothing more you could have done -- you gave her a wonderful home. Frothy bloat can happen to anyone and it is deadly. I am beyond sorry for this horrible loss. I know how the guilt feels. We lost two precious babies as well this year. One was stillborn, the other was claimed by UC. In the end, we can rest in the knowlege that we did everything they could, and while they were here, they were happy. You cannot fail if you did your best.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I am so sorry. Unfortunately, this kind of thing will happen sometimes when you own livestock. It's very saddening when it does though.  :hug:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry she is gone. Hugs to you from over here.

Jan


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm so incredibly sorry! :hug: You did all you could, and gave her a great life :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry you lost your girl :hug: You did all you could for her :hug: It's so hard to loose them....


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

I am so very sorry you've lost two of your precious herd members. I wish there was something I could do to make you feel better. Please understand that you did all you could. This was not your fault. You did not "fail" her or the breeder. Like others have said, sometimes these things just happen.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh no! I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Soooo sorry.

In the future - as you know frothy bloat can come on quickly and kill quickly. Always have vegetable oil in your barn. Admin this (3cc for a baby nigerian) right when you see it. Rub tummy on left side. The bubbles should stop. Keep rubbing tummy because the bubbles will come back. Everytime you see the bubbles give 3cc veg oil. You can also give some pepto.

It could take hours for the bubbles to finally stop. If the goat is in pain give banimine.

Hopefully this will allow you to stop it sooner.


----------



## HaleyD (Sep 12, 2012)

Sorry for your loss  I lost a 6 week old bottle baby a few weeks ago to bloat which turned out to be caused by an ulcer. It was a similar situation where he went in to shock and died suddenly even after the vets saying he was fine


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Stacykins. RIP Dulce de Leche.


----------



## CAROLINE (Sep 26, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. I also had a goat death. My first goats caroline & billy. Well billy died and caroline is off and on have health issues. So far she is ok. Think i bought 2 sick goats. Anyway i cried when billy passed, i only had him for 32 days and i get so scared when caroline has a sickness. It;s like they look at you for help but you are helpless. It sucks. R.i.p. Billy & DULCE de LECHE


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.....I lost a great little goat friend to frothy bloat a while back.. I tried EVERYTHING and couldnt stop it.. I also took mine to the vet as you did..The vet did the same thing (tubed her and cleaned her out). Needless to say the vet couldnt save her either.. You did your best and THATS ALL YOU COULD HAVE DONE!!! Be proud of the loving, and caring home that you provided.. Prayers sent..


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Stacykins, sorry for your loss.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so very sorry :hug:


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I just miss her so darn much. I want to believe this is all some horrible dream (I've had awful dreams like this) and that I'll wake up and she'll be outside all excited to see me. But no, she's gone. No more snuggles from Dulce. 

And the other girls are still wondering where she is, pacing the fencing and MAAAing for their friend. Before Dulce was buried, I let them see her, sniff her. But they don't understand death. The only time they calm down is when I am with them, and I've made an effort to spend even more time with them, just sitting and talking with them. Suzie Q licked away my tears, then buried her head in my shoulder just this morning, like she knew I was upset. Yoko laid quietly next to me so I could rub her soft ears.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

awwww ... your goaties love you :grouphug:


----------



## Grannygoose (Sep 26, 2012)

So very sorry to here this. Sounds very traumatic for you. Is it okay to say a little prayer for you?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm very sorry.. the goats will be a comfort to you, and we all learn something everytime one of us looses a goat.. I hope that is some consolation.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I did not have a computer for over a week and missed this. I have lost goats over the years and it always hurts so bad. You never stop wondering if there was something else you might have done. It is obvious you love your goats and did all you could. I hope the pain is becoming more bearable. I just love it when my goats console me.
I am so very sorry.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Sending you a big hug! I'm sorry you are going through this. It's hard to have a beloved pet die in your arms. Just remember you did all you could do


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im so sorry for your loss  Please dont blame yourself honey , these things can happen to anybody at anytime with all the best care . Its very hard to understand why and sometimes we will never know , and you went above and beyond to try to save her . It was her time , thats all. Its going to be tough but like you said , you must because others are counting on you .

:hug:


----------



## hera (Aug 17, 2012)

very sorry for you and her. Hope you can find comfort in the others that depend on you. You did everything you should have and she knew she wasn't alone. i think that makes a difference.


----------



## countrygirl17 (Nov 4, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss! I just recently lost 7 of my goats so I know the pain all to well. ((Hugs!))


----------



## iquiltfrogs (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm new to the goat world. Began in march with 3 and now have 14. I have been reading on frothy bloat. My goat nelly has been coughing up mucous stuff and now has diarrhea. I have medicated her and she is not distended so unsure what is going on


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

iquiltfrogs said:


> I'm new to the goat world. Began in march with 3 and now have 14. I have been reading on frothy bloat. My goat nelly has been coughing up mucous stuff and now has diarrhea. I have medicated her and she is not distended so unsure what is going on


You may have more luck getting replies to this if you start a new topic :thumb:


----------



## romanad (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You did everything you could. She was lucky to have such dedicated person caring for her.


----------

